# Tool Collection



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

One of my guys asked me the other day how much money I had carrying around inside the trailer in tow. Got me thinking about how much I had in total. I know I've claimed it all on write-offs but I guess I never realized it cause I had to think for a bit....

I came up with roughly 18k to 20k including trailers but without truck or van. This is only my 3rd year in business for myself and I know some of you have spent that in your sleep so lets have it!! I have one buddy that has 244k just in a cnc machine.

It takes money (in tools) to make money.

What do you have in your CURRENT, useable collection??


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh and, before this gets moved to the "tools and equipment" sub-forum, I'd like to add that I'm only asking the carpenters.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Off the top of my head 
1. pumpjacks and planks, extension ladders 15,000
2. step ladders 500
3.nail guns, all types 6,000
4.table saws 650
5. circ. saws 1,500
6. cordless tools, all types 2,000
7. air comps. 2,000
8. generators 3,000
9.powerwasher 500
10. mitersaws 700
11. misc. hand tools probably between 7,000 to 10,000 Hardest one to estimate, could be more. 25 years of looking for a need to buy a new tool. My father just handed down all of his tools to me , an old school craftsman who is coming back from being almost completely paralyzed, barely gets around with a walker at 77. Priceless collection of his and my grandfathers tools. My grandfather used to make his own moulding planes! Never got to know him.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I've easily got $10K in nail guns.

Only 3 work properly :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

framerman said:


> I've easily got $10K in nail guns.
> 
> Only 3 work properly :laughing:


 Did I mention that two of my hitachi framers have sheared driver blades, and one of my paslodes blows air out the cap?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I would est i have around 20k to 25k tied up. I added another van this past summer to the fleet and it cost me about 4k to set up with tools. This did not include any ladders, staging etc. Just tools inside, compressor, guns, cordless, stands, hand tools etc


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

framerman said:


> I've easily got $10K in nail guns.
> 
> Only 3 work properly :laughing:



Then you can only declare value on the ones that work...the others are worthless...:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JonM said:


> Then you can only declare value on the ones that work...the others are worthless...:clap:


 Yeah, but they look impressive all lined up neatly on the shelves.:thumbsup:


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> > Originally Posted by *framerman*
> > _I've easily got $10K in nail guns.
> >
> > Only 3 work properly :laughing:_
> ...



Word round the campfire is, hearsay, that there are people that can fix those things. They call themselves RE-Pair folk.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OW! My thumb said:


> Word round the campfire is, hearsay, that there are people that can fix those things. They call themselves RE-Pair folk.:laughing:


 Problem is they always go down on assembly day when three production guys ere elbows and a$$holes. Faster to replace than to repair.Besides the GC that I'm working with stocks Paslode in the site trailer. Use my Impulse more often than not now. I have one with a left hand beltclip and two with rights, hence the nickname Loneframer.


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Problem is they always go down on assembly day when three production guys ere elbows and a$$holes. Faster to replace than to repair..


Yeah I hear ya. I try to take any problem guns in when I get a chance, to have as backups when the others start F'ing up. Fortunately, I usually work alone, and I am a lot easier on my equipment, because I had to pay for it (but who doesnt use the nail gun as a "gentle persuader" from time to time).


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

5 compressors,3 slide saws,generator,pumps,5 picks,13 ladders,20-22 working guns,probably 60 other power tools. We have a crew of 7 and sometimes we have tools on 5 or 6 jobs. Would have to estimate between 25 and 30 grand. I have a hard time passing up any deal on any tool that I may eventually need. Last two years I have been buying a lot of tools on e-bay also. Its a great place to buy saw blades in bulk too.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OW! My thumb said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I try to take any problem guns in when I get a chance, to have as backups when the others start F'ing up. Fortunately, I usually work alone, and I am a lot easier on my equipment, because I had to pay for it (but who doesnt use the nail gun as a "gentle persuader" from time to time).


 That is why I love the Hitachi nr83a, I beat the snot out of those things. I sheared those pins trying to shoot through correct deck as a test. I thought the first one was a coincidence!:wallbash:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Inside the trailer*










:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> *Inside the trailer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude, I think my tounge just wet itself.:notworthy


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

More of the tool colection


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tour of your gallery:blink: Gotta go reset my eyes in their sockets.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

*tcleve4911's* _museum_-pieces, neat and tidy:thumbsup:
Apropos, which museum?


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> *Inside the trailer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Semi Tractor trailer?


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

you sometime take it lightly how much you have sunk into tools. i had a toolbelt sprout legs and walkoff a job onetime. of course i had purchased each tool over a length of time but it cost me $400 to replace everything when i discovered it.


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Gold Tie said:


> Oh and, before this gets moved to the "tools and equipment" sub-forum, I'd like to add that I'm only asking the carpenters.


nice gixxer.. i miss my motard! i sold my husky sm610 last year..


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> you sometime take it lightly how much you have sunk into tools. i had a toolbelt sprout legs and walkoff a job onetime. of course i had purchased each tool over a length of time but it cost me $400 to replace everything when i discovered it.


 
To replace my tool belt with new everything would cost close to $700:blink:
it does add up


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

sam here my tool belt and everything in it is about 1100 bucks


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

$1100? wow. that's some spendy tools - either that, or you're walkin' around w/ everything but the kitchen sink in there!!

$5 pencils
$15 speed square
$35 chalkbox (Tajima baby!)
$10 utility knife
$50 torpedo level (Stabila baby!)
$10 chisel
$35 tape measure

$300 drill or hammer and cats paw

$100 belt (oh, wait a minute...do you have a $400 Occidental setup? That would explain it - the Cadillac of toolbelts!)

Mac

ETA: OP, if your guys are asking you how much cash you have tied up in the tools in your trailer, the only question I have is: How much do you trust them?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the actual cadillac of tool belts (because I'm worth it!)

http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=577261


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd say in my van about $50k worth of tools. I'm a General, electrical, plumbing, fire protection guy.


----------



## Southern Build (Feb 25, 2009)

They sure add up, remember to keep your insurance up to speed with your new additions. 

How do you guys have $600-$1100 in tool belt cargo? Does that count nail guns? 

Now I have:

Tool belt $45
Monster hook 12 
Catspaw 15
Eastwing 25
(2)Tapes 30
Torpedo level 10 
Speed Square 12
Pencils 1
Chalk box 10 
Combination Square 10
(2) utility knives 12 
Plumb bob 10
Bent and mixed nails 

Total $192 More than I expected but still some of yall guys are loaded

Nailgun $230


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

oxy's: 400
ti bone: 220
Stiletto cat's paw: 80
chalk box: 35
square: 15
*****: 30
tape: 30
chisel 15
awl 10
torpedo 50
5in1 15
Utility knife 25
Pencils free

$925.00

so i was a little off, i was just guessing the first time.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

cadillac tool belt $250
stiletto nail bar $100
stiletto t bone $300 
Tape measure $25
chisel $10
speed square$10
small carpenter square $10
knife $10
chalk line $20 
= $735


=$735


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have 500 around my waist come to think of it


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I buy quite a few used tools, but if I figured immediate replacement cost (I.E.- new), my belt would be:

Pieced together tool belt- $250 at least
T-bone- $250 last I've seen
dead on cat's paw- $14
2-square speed square- $14
Chisel- $11
Fat Max tape- $24
Husky Spirit level-$15
Bevel Square- $5
dikes- $14
Scraper/ Prybar-$10
Keel Holder-$5
Knife, Utility-$8
Knife, Sheath- $50
Irwin string line- $25
Construction Master 5- $50
Write in the rain notebook- $8
Pencil Reel- $5
Marker- $2
Milwaukee 6" 1/4" bit extension-$15
Japanese nail set- $9
Various 1/4" screwdriver tips- $5?
Total- $784
Never added it up before. 

Any good tips on getting an estimated value of tools for insurance or taxes? I've always worked as an employee, but the guy I'm working for now is pushing me to go independent, and the numbers are saying that it's in my favor. Suddenly the value of my tool collection becomes very important, and I'm trying to figure out how to get a good lock on how much money I have in tools.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

My Oxy Tool Chest runs $200 and the tools I use for trim work that I wear in the vest cost another $250 for a total of $450.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> I'd say in my van about $50k worth of tools. I'm a General, electrical, plumbing, fire protection guy.


 

Man you just do everything huh? When do you have time for it all with polishing the knob as much as you do?


----------



## mikeswood (Feb 16, 2009)

TempestV said:


> I buy quite a few used tools, but if I figured immediate replacement cost (I.E.- new), my belt would be:
> 
> Pieced together tool belt- $250 at least
> T-bone- $250 last I've seen
> ...


 
How much would it cost to buy the stuff new. Thats how my insurance co. covered us when we got ripped off:furious: and you know its not that your stuff is gone but that you have to go through all the B.S. to get your tools back . You could loose a few days if you dont have enough cash on hand to buy the new stuff yourself while you wait for the check


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> *Inside the trailer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are those price tag stickers on the planes? where is this place?


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

This got me thinking about my own bags and related riggin'

Oxydental 7 bag Framer $370
Stilleto 14 oz Framer $120
Stilleto Cat's paw $100
Stanley 30' Fat Max $ 30
Stanley Fat Max Extreme chalk line $ 20
Stanley Trim bar $ 10
Stanley nail sets (3) $ 10
utility knife $ 10
Speed Square $ 15
Stanley chisel (junk, BTW) $ 10
Linemans pliers $ 10
Small adjustable wrench $10
Star guages $ 5

All told comes to about $720 to replace the works, just what I strap on on the job. If I am siding, add another $150 for Hardie siding guages and an aviation snip (for the flashing). That gets depressing, but it sure is nice to have the equipment at hand :thumbsup:.

If I started to get into power tools and air tools, I think I'd be close to 10 grand, and those are all tools I have bought on my own. I don't even own my own company!:sad:

.....My name is Graham, and I have a problem........:thumbup:

Have an awsome day,
Graham


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

slowforthecones said:


> I'd say in my van about $50k worth of tools. I'm a General, electrical, plumbing, fire protection guy.




Are your tools gold plated?





.


----------



## corona2005 (Mar 13, 2008)

those paslode are good guns my very first day framing thats what I used and ever since then thats all my and my guys used it drives the nail deep and don't lose pressure when it comes to nail walls like crazy


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Graham J said:


> This got me thinking about my own bags and related riggin'
> 
> Oxydental 7 bag Framer $370
> Stilleto 14 oz Framer $120
> ...


I'm in the same boat here, at least till my paperwork gets back from the state. I added up about 6000 in tools, and I know my list isn't anywhere near complete. If I went through and counted everything, I'd probably add a couple thousand.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont want to count.


----------

